# Looking for a UK supplier of BA fasteners



## malcolmt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Folks 

After spending many hours searching Google for a UK supplier of BA fasteners (Hex head steel) in bulk ie boxes rather than 10's or 20's I have drawn a complete blank !!!!! 

Any ideas ?????

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

Here is a link to one of my favorite thread spec. sites. 

http://www.gewinde-normen.de/en/ba-thread.html

I don't know if it will help, but it has several adds on the right for fastener companies. I haven't tried any of the companies.

Kenny


----------



## malcolmt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Kenny 

Thanks for the link, Unfortunately no joy with that one.

All the best

Malcolm


----------



## IanN (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

Try Macc Model Engineering Supplies:

http://www.maccmodels.co.uk

45a Saville Street,
Macclesfield,
Cheshire.
SK11 7LQ

01625 433938

They advertise BA items in quantities of 100 - I guess they would be only too pleased to quote for more.

Ian.

P.S. I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## scoop (Feb 17, 2009)

Malcolm

WWW.ekp.supplies.binternet.co.uk

 Used these people the other day.They do other useful stuff as well.

 best regards  Steve C.


----------



## Julian (Feb 17, 2009)

Malcolm,
Try

http://boltmeup.com/

The phone number is on the home page. The site only shows metric but ring him. Lee is a good bloke and if he cannot supply Ba will tell you who to speak to. I have bought several times from him and cannot beat his prices. I bought over a thousand nuts and bolts at m3 and m4 for less than thirty quid.
Ignore the web prices just speak to him or his missus.

Julian.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll second EKP, they actually make the fixings so can supply in bulk although their catalogue only lists them in 100s. I think they supply several of teh other ME retailers.

Jason


----------



## gilessim (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Malcombe ,here's anoyher one; www.pts-uk.com, I got some metric screws from them, they show imperial stuff on their site but not sure about BA sizes, it says other dimensions on request!, but anyway, I'm a happy customer!

Giles


----------



## malcolmt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi folks

 :bow: :big: :bow: :big: :bow: :big:

WOW !!!!!!!

Is it that British suppliers don't get their sites listed on google or what.
Thank you for all the excellent information, I had never heard of most of them. However that has answered my question admirably.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## scoop (Feb 17, 2009)

Malcolm
 You are bang on with your statement about British suppliers not appearing on google or other search engines.What is wrong with these people? If you are going to the bother of making and selling useful (and in the case of B.A. fixings, ever more hard to find items) why dont you advertise CLEARLY.You might as well nail a poster to a tree outside your shop for all the good some of your web listings do.

 Word of mouth is a good way of getting business,but unfortunately people dont talk very much now,nor do they walk much either so that makes your shop sign pointless as well.The internet is the first place people look for information now and after they get little or no response from it the other options are slim.

 Rant over 

 best regards  Steve C.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 17, 2009)

Malcolm,

Try a few of these, starting from the top

http://www.brunell.com/product.asp?...eHistory=cat&strKeywords=&SearchFor=&PT_ID=80


http://www.emkaysupplies.co.uk/main.htm


http://www.blackgates.co.uk/body_index.html


http://microscrews.easywebstore.co.uk/


http://www.collegeengineering.co.uk/home.htm


Blogs


----------



## Loose nut (Feb 17, 2009)

Check out Reeves, the grand daddy of model engineering supplies in Great Britian. Da gottum' an everthin else too.

http://www.ajreeves.com/


----------

